# DecalGirl promo



## bprince (Sep 8, 2009)

I was very lucky to get a free skin with their promo today. I picked Aloha Pink to go with my grey M-Edge cover that I decorated with flowers and a Princess sticker. It will also go with a green M-Edge covering I have coming in. I can't wait. Are the skins hard to apply?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bprince said:


> I was very lucky to get a free skin with their promo today. I picked Aloha Pink to go with my grey M-Edge cover that I decorated with flowers and a Princess sticker. It will also go with a green M-Edge covering I have coming in. I can't wait. Are the skins hard to apply?


Congratulations!

No, they are not hard to apply. Just give yourself some time, wash your hands, and be patient. If you try to rush, you'll put it on crooked or something but if you just relax and take it easy, it is easy to do.

L


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

I was able to get it as well. I heard it was used in about a minuet. Saved me $25.00!!!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't get it...   I was one of those that said it was redeemed all the way up to the last screen, then it wasn't.  Luckely mine showed before I hit submit order.  Which is totally ok, cause I'm actually waiting on a reply from them about my custom skin.  I was just ordering because of the free code.  

For those that didn't get to use the free code, they have another code posted on the FB page for 30% off till midnight tonight on all orders.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> I didn't get it...  I was one of those that said it was redeemed all the way up to the last screen, then it wasn't. Luckely mine showed before I hit submit order. Which is totally ok, cause I'm actually waiting on a reply from them about my custom skin. I was just ordering because of the free code.
> 
> For those that didn't get to use the free code, they have another code posted on the FB page for 30% off till midnight tonight on all orders.


That's what happened to me except it didn't show I was being charged until after I had already submitted it. Not a big deal for me, though. I just canceled the ordered. I was just ordering for the free code, too. I just got my new K2 skin, so I'm good there.
I was amazed at how angry and even nasty some people got, though. I thought it was really nice of them to offer that much in free products. It sounded like a great move, but it ended up being a public relations nightmare for them. Now they're busy having to mend fences which is kind of nuts.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it was used up in a minute... I'm sure the site got flooded...


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I missed out on the free deal, but I did take advantage of the 30% off code and bought 3 new skins....basically ended up getting one nearly free.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my first two with the 30% off, myself!  Which two did you get?  I got Pixies and Aqua Tranquility.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not on FB...what's the 30% off code?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> I got my first two with the 30% off, myself! Which two did you get? I got Pixies and Aqua Tranquility.


30% code is here.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

code was fbrunnerup, but it's my understanding it ended at midnight EST last night.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

What a giant mess that turned out to be!  Lots of angry people...  They knew going in that no everyone would get one.  I didn't even try.  Not worth the stress to me.  I will just buy one if I need another....  I actually feel bad for them.  They tried to do something fun and it got ugly fast...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't feel bad for them at all.  When I put the code in it accepted it, but by the time I went to check out it had expired.  Pretty frustrating if you ask me


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

it was stupid.  Take the amount of money you can afford to give away, and plan better.  doh.  Didn't they learn from KFC's infamous free grilled chicken giveaway' fiasco of last year?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

Good point Gwennie    I was so mad at them I didn't take advantage of the 30% coupon.  Silly me and my temper tantrum    Probably just as well as I really don't need another skin anyway


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like a system limitation to me...and they made good by giving it to everyone that tried it in the first 5 minutes...more than fair if you ask me.  Like I said, I don't even get involved with these give a way type of things because it never seems to work out well in the end.  As they say....nothing is free!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I tried it even though everyone said it was used up.  I got a free skin for my netbook!  I got notice it shipped so am super excited.

I love DecalGirl and think it is fantastic that they offer freebies and % off as often as then do.  I always go in with the idea that is probably gone so I have never been disappointed


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations Ravenclaw on getting your free skin. I actually don't mind when I loose out on promotions, my beef with this one is that the coupon was accepted, but rejected at checkout, Maybe I just waited too long to checkout or should have followed through with the checkout.  Once a code is accepted it should be honored unless I've left the site and tried to come back which I didn't. However, I think they've learned from the chaos and hopefully it won't happen again. I have two of their skins and I love them.  I will shop with them again.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I was one of those who got the message that the code was accepted, then it ended up charging me.  I contacted them to get the 30% discount and they did that immediately.  Then a little while later I got an email that said they were giving a full credit to anyone who had placed their order and been charged, within 5 minutes of the offer being made.  So even though I was willing to pay the price with the 30% discount, I actually ended up getting it for free!  Their customer service is great.  There was a lot of chaos surrounding this give-away, but I think they learned from it and future ones will be handled better.  There were many complaints about people entering the code and being told it was accepted, but then by the time they typed in their info, the free offer was gone.  It was suggested that the code be accepted at the time it's entered, not at the time the order is processed.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> I was one of those who got the message that the code was accepted, then it ended up charging me. I contacted them to get the 30% discount and they did that immediately. Then a little while later I got an email that said they were giving a full credit to anyone who had placed their order and been charged, within 5 minutes of the offer being made. So even though I was willing to pay the price with the 30% discount, I actually ended up getting it for free! Their customer service is great. There was a lot of chaos surrounding this give-away, but I think they learned from it and future ones will be handled better. There were many complaints about people entering the code and being told it was accepted, but then by the time they typed in their info, the free offer was gone. It was suggested that the code be accepted at the time it's entered, not at the time the order is processed.


Same thing happened to me! Well, except I e-mailed them to cancel it. I'm now waiting for my new matte laptop skin. Whoo! I did e-mail them back and say it was completely unnecessary, but they insisted. And who am I to say no?  Although, I did feel a little bad. I didn't need the skin. I was just trying to get it because of the promotion. And even though I thought I had received it and was actually charged, I was cool with it. E-mailing to cancel isn't that big of a hassle for me.
They're now trying some new system for their promotions, so even though I think people really overreacted, it's great to see that DG isn't just giving up on promos but instead trying to make the system better.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Is it just me, or do others find DG's method of "promotions" a bit skewed?  There are many of us who have no desire and/or no time to be involved with FaceBook.  I've purchased many skins, but have never received one communication from them other than a plug to buy more.  (and yes, I am "signed"  up)  I'm just curious about the experiences of others.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Wish i had gotten in on that promo


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Skydog said:


> Is it just me, or do others find DG's method of "promotions" a bit skewed? There are many of us who have no desire and/or no time to be involved with FaceBook. I've purchased many skins, but have never received one communication from them other than a plug to buy more. (and yes, I am "signed" up) I'm just curious about the experiences of others.


I agree with what you say. I saw this promotion posted somewhere or I would never have participated, Facebook is not my thing. After the chaos resulting from this promotion, I was on Live Chat with someone from DecalGirl and I told them I thought they should have a promotion that rewards repeat customers. Something like after you've bought 3, you get 1 free or something like that. I told her that so often businesses are all about new customers (and I understand that), but they don't do much to reward the repeat customers they already have. She said they would take my idea into consideration. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

PG4003 said:


> I agree with what you say. I saw this promotion posted somewhere or I would never have participated, Facebook is not my thing. After the chaos resulting from this promotion, I was on Live Chat with someone from DecalGirl and I told them I thought they should have a promotion that rewards repeat customers. Something like after you've bought 3, you get 1 free or something like that. I told her that so often businesses are all about new customers (and I understand that), but they don't do much to reward the repeat customers they already have. She said they would take my idea into consideration. We'll see, I guess.


I totally agree with both of you. I have no desire to be on facebook and wish companies would quit using that as their exclusive way to give out coupon codes and information. I did get an email from DecalGirl today saying that if you subscribe to their emails that they will be offering discounts, sales, and some products exclusively to that group. So maybe they listened to your suggestions!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday I received an email to subscribe to their promotional emails. I had never gotten one in the past so I'm wondering if this was a result of the FB problem or maybe they jsend these out routinely. I started buying skins from them eight months ago and have never received one before.


I've gotten one before too, but I bought stuff from them.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Woo hoo!  The netbook skin I got from the promo the other day arrived in the mail today.  Can't wait to see it on! (I live within driving distance of Decalgirl...this is why I get stuff ordered from there so fast)


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

cant wait to see pics


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> Woo hoo! The netbook skin I got from the promo the other day arrived in the mail today. Can't wait to see it on! (I live within driving distance of Decalgirl...this is why I get stuff ordered from there so fast)


What did you get? I got in on the promo code as well and picked up a skin for my Acer Aspire One 11.6" netbook. I got Ocean Fury and can't wait to get it.


----------

